# Hi from Maine!



## SkylarkandWinnie (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi my name is Logan and I'm 14. I have been riding for about 6 years, dressage, hunter jumper, and western. I recently stopped jumping and showing after two years riding on the hunter circuit (and failing miserably haha). I now mostly just ride bareback and western, with some dressage thrown in. I own two horses; Skylark a 21 year old paint horse mare and Winnie a 9 year old morgan cross mare. 

Skylark:
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj13/thetrailertroll/000_3108.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj13/thetrailertroll/000_3110.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj13/thetrailertroll/000_2960.jpg


Winnie:
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj13/thetrailertroll/000_2997.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj13/thetrailertroll/000_2804.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj13/thetrailertroll/000_2773.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj13/thetrailertroll/000_3122.jpg


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Logan! 
Have fun posting. Cute piccies too!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you Logan!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Logan Welcome!

I live in Maine also!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

im in maine!! what part are you guys in!


----------

